# White cubes vs. Black cubes



## chinesed00d (Mar 23, 2010)

I heard white cubes are more smoother....


----------



## liljthedude (Mar 23, 2010)

I think the whole white/black being better than white/black should be completely bogus. Unless one cube is purposely made to be inferior to the other.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 23, 2010)

And? Point of this thread is?


----------



## kunz (Mar 23, 2010)

im not sure but in my own experience white cubes have been better but ive never had two cubes where the only difference is the color, as always in these kinds of threads i say personal preference


----------



## rubiknewbie (Mar 23, 2010)

Don't blame the cube. It's the skill, the skill...


----------



## goatseforever (Mar 23, 2010)

Black cubes are only considered 3/5th's of a cube.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Mar 23, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> Black cubes are only considered 3/5th's of a cube.



hahahaha


White supremacy, I guess.


----------



## jiggy (Mar 23, 2010)

Personally, I think that if there _is_ a difference it's so small that it wouldn't change a thing for most people. I bought into this whole white>black thing a while ago. I can't say I notice much difference between the two but switching to white played heck with my colour recognition. That's the only reason I haven't switched back to black (AC/DC anyone?) since.

As with almost everything hardware related: Personal preference.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Mar 23, 2010)

rubiknewbie said:


> Don't blame the cube. It's the skill, the skill...



so tru


----------



## Xprime7 (Mar 23, 2010)

I heard that, they make different coloured cubes from different plastics, so it makes a difference when cubing. For example white edison cubes are supposedly better than the black. Personally I prefer white, because the most common cubes (storebought Rubik's) are usually black.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Mar 23, 2010)

What about purple?!!?


----------



## Provectus (Mar 23, 2010)

The difference between white and black cubes is very minimal. Huge differences claimed by some people are probably psychological. 

The only thing affected by cube color is recognition.


----------



## cmasirius (Mar 23, 2010)

I have had 2 type D's. One was black. The other one is orange. My sister has a white one. So far the orange is the best. The white one is okay, but my black one broke after only a month or so. But it was the screws that gave me trouble, not the plastic. I don't think that it has anything to do with the color of your cube. It might just be luck on having a cube that came out good. I also agree that it has to do with color recognition and skills.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 23, 2010)

for me the difference is pretty big, my color recognition on white cubes is way worse than on black cubes, although im slow enough that you can't see too much of a difference until you see me do 4x4 on my white eastsheen


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 23, 2010)

My recognition is better on white cubes but it only makes about a second difference, which isnt that much.


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 23, 2010)

Xprime7 said:


> I heard that, they make different coloured cubes from different plastics, so it makes a difference when cubing. For example white edison cubes are supposedly better than the black.



For a diferent colored cube you typically would still use the same polymer but just add a different pigment formulation.

Now in theory a manufacturer could decide to "code" his cubes in different materials by using different colors.
But then I think you would still mention the cube being in a special material for "this and this" specific benefit.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 23, 2010)

This thread is lol and racist

Personally I prefer white cubes for recognition. I think that white being better than black is just an old presumption when white cubes came out. Plastic or not both white and black and other colored plastics come from the same mold. It isn't the plastic quality rather the effects of lube on that plastic.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 23, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> This thread is lol and racist
> 
> Personally I prefer white cubes for recognition. I think that white being better than black is just an old presumption when white cubes came out. Plastic or not both white and black and other colored plastics come from the same mold. It isn't the plastic quality rather the effects of lube on that plastic.



I agree. Personally I use only black cubes, and my friend uses only white cubes. That way, we can easily tell whos cube is who. Completely personal preference (except blue F).


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 23, 2010)

I embrace all colors of cubes. 

But really, the only difference for me really has been recognition.


----------



## riffz (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't think the color of the plastic has any noticeable effects on cubes, but for me I prefer black because using white stickers on a white cube makes it harder for me to find pieces. I've tried using black stickers but black plastic is just what I'm used to so I stick with it.


----------



## vixa007 (Sep 4, 2011)

Actually it has some physics to it besides the color plastic. For example white plastic expands slower to heat and black plastic expands faster to heat. So where you are keeping the cube makes the difference. Black cubes also cool down faster so if the plastic expands in a few minutes it will be in it's original state, while the white plastic cubes cool slower so if you have kept them in a hot place for a long time they would be stiffer and will less likely be at the tensions you prefer it to be. These are all VERY small changes to the cube and you will almost feel no difference but if you keep a colored cube on a hot place or anywhere at all after some time it will start to feel very uneven. So that is basically the difference between white and black cubes besides the plastic colors . Overall both cubes are more/less the same but don't ever get a colored cube cuz it will be uneven after some time.
it's all 7th grade physics btw


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 4, 2011)

I got a stickerless. Doesnt have black nor white. But I plan on getting a white one, because it looks better to me.


----------



## MostEd (Sep 4, 2011)

I like white cubes, since the first cube i learnt to solve was white, then black cubes slowed me down by 2-3 seconds due to stickers on plastice, since then i get white cubes, like my v cubes, and goohong.


----------



## rubiksnerd246 (Sep 4, 2011)

i think that the reason that some people would say that white is better than black would be the fact the having it white or black effects ur color recognition so for some people white is better and for some black is. My personal preferance is white because my color recognition is much better on them.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 5, 2011)

i prefer black but that's because my white alpha is slower than my black alpha for some reason and feels more gummy.... and cuz i'm more used to black cubes and my times are a few seconds off when i use my white cubes/yellow cubes


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 5, 2011)

vixa007 said:


> Actually it has some physics to it besides the color plastic. For example white plastic expands slower to heat and black plastic expands faster to heat. So where you are keeping the cube makes the difference. Black cubes also cool down faster so if the plastic expands in a few minutes it will be in it's original state, while the white plastic cubes cool slower so if you have kept them in a hot place for a long time they would be stiffer and will less likely be at the tensions you prefer it to be. These are all VERY small changes to the cube and you will almost feel no difference but if you keep a colored cube on a hot place or anywhere at all after some time it will start to feel very uneven. So that is basically the difference between white and black cubes besides the plastic colors . Overall both cubes are more/less the same but don't ever get a colored cube cuz it will be uneven after some time.
> it's all 7th grade physics btw


 
cool. story. bro.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Sep 5, 2011)

There is a difference. Virgin plastic doesn't usually come in a specific colour (usually it's off-white or something), so when they add whatever colouring agents, it does alter the physical properties, such its level of rigidity. Comparing a LunHui in black and white, and the white (or non-coloured plastic) has more flex, which might make for easier corner cutting and allow you to make it tighter.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 5, 2011)

Toquinha1977 said:


> There is a difference. Virgin plastic doesn't usually come in a specific colour (usually it's off-white or something)


True



Toquinha1977 said:


> Comparing a LunHui in black and white, and the white (or non-coloured plastic) has more flex, which might make for easier corner cutting and allow you to make it tighter.


Ehm...
You do know that it takes *much* more pigment to give a plastic a nice white color than it takes to make it black?
Most white cubes I've seen are pretty white (not virgin plastic "off-white") so definitely have more pigments in them than the black ones.

Trust me, I've personally formulated, weighed-in, compounded and molded tons of plastic 
Don't underestimate the coloring power of carbon black!


EDIT: Lol at Vixa for combining random facts into a nonsense story.
Yes, black objects take up/radiate heat faster.
But:
- we're talking about friggin' 1.7 cm cubies here (and hollow too).
- Couple that to an ABS CLTE of 0.00008 cc/cm/°C
- Let's add the pigment story to it: higger filler level reduces CTE: White cubies expand less...
etc
etc

Please stop worrying about plastic colors in cubes! (providing the same basic resin is used)
The difference is in recognition.

All other factors are neglible compared to the tolerances in a cube assembly.


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 5, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> cool. story. bro.


 
add some more dragons 

No seriously, there is little if no difference between them. Both of my cubes (black zhanchi and white guhong) both aren't shaving plastic off the pieces, so they must be ok. The white one though is a little rougher, but that's probably because I didn't assemble it properly (it was my first DIY kit).


----------



## Nestor (Sep 5, 2011)

My stickerless / colored Guhong is the best cube I own, followed by the white porcelain version and then by the black version (which I modded since it didn't felt nearly as good as the other two). 

With my Cubetwist SQ1s, the black one seems to be the better one. 


Conclusion: black or white are equally good, but colored owns them all.


----------



## BC1997 (Sep 5, 2011)

I find white to be better due to my recognition, my times plummited down once I got a white cube, but that is just me.


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 5, 2011)

BC1997 said:


> I find white to be better due to my recognition, my times plummited down once I got a white cube, but that is just me.


 
I got the complete opposite (i started on a black cube)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 28, 2013)

Sorry 2 yr bump but...

I prefer black cubes and I think my colour recognition is better on black cubes but I'm not sure because the only white cube I tried was a Lunhui and it is kind of slow. But white cubes look kind of pretty in a different way to me and I keep wanting to buy white cubes if I could to have some variety but everytime I try my white Lunhui I realize my recognition is bad. So... I'm bad at white cubes but I want to be good at them!

Interestingly, I do this for olives too. I hate olives. But everytime I see them I want to try them because I want to like eating them! So I taste it and blecchh! "Oh, maybe next time I'll like them!" I'm weird. Can anyone relate?


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm the same way with black vs. white cubes. I've considered rebuying every size of Shengshou in white because they look so good but talk myself out of it because I'm just not a white solver. Sometimes I do this with sticker shades too. I've tried half-brites a few times now, only to switch back hours later.


----------



## stoic (Nov 28, 2013)

I prefer the look of white cubes but I do buy and use black cubes too. My most recent purchase was a Weilong which I bought in black so I didn't mix it up with my white Huanying.
I alternate between the two colours, and honestly don't differentiate between the two anymore. 
Does this mean I'm colour neutral? 
Don't like black stickers though


----------



## LNZ (Nov 28, 2013)

I don't have a bias to what color the plastic is. 

For cubes 4x4 and up, I aim to both own a black and white plastic version.

That means, for example I own a black Shengshou 10x10 cube. If ever V-Cubes puts out a V-cube 10, I will buy it in white plastic.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Nov 28, 2013)

Every cube I own is white . I think they look much nicer, it also makes differentiating cubes at competitions very easy.


----------



## TheLizardWizard (Nov 28, 2013)

2x2 - yellow
3x3 - pink
4x4 - black
5x5 - white
6x6 - pink 
7x7 - black
not even the slightest care in the world except how they feel


----------



## kcl (Nov 29, 2013)

Uh I'm fine on either. I have a black and white weilong.. My PB single is with black and my PB average is with white. I have no issues unless the stickers are completely different shades.


----------



## Ruben (Nov 29, 2013)

Black cubes are so much better in my opinion, however, i really like the look of a white cube. it looks so clean and fresh lol but my recognition is better on black puzzles.


----------



## KonKaii (Nov 29, 2013)

Why get black or white cubes....when you can get primary?


Really* I feel that black cubes work better with me then white.
Plus, if it gets dirty, you'll never know! ...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 29, 2013)

White cubes for me although I have no loss of recognition with black cubes or even different colour schemes.

I like white cubes with my weird colour scheme because they don't go missing at comps.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 29, 2013)

I use black and white cubes; I prefer white for big cubes because it's much easier to assemble them when you can tell which piece is which.


----------



## kcl (Nov 29, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> I use black and white cubes; I prefer white for big cubes because it's much easier to assemble them when you can tell which piece is which.



That actually makes a lot of sense. And I suppose that's why my big cubes are white 
That being said, on even smaller cubes like 2x2, I still have no negative effect so yeah I suppose it just depends on the person.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 29, 2013)

stop this racist tread !


----------



## kcl (Nov 30, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> stop this racist tread !



Not being racist. My white cube is faster. Fact, not racism.


----------



## YoshiBishi (Dec 4, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Uh I'm fine on either. I have a black and white weilong.. My PB single is with black and my PB average is with white. I have no issues unless the stickers are completely different shades.



Odd, my wife and I feel noticeable differences between our white and black WeiLongs. Of course, it is hard to get the lubrication and tension exactly the same between the two. The white one does feel "softer" for some reason.

I hate white cubes to be honest, but pulled out my white WeiLong for this test and now I like it more than the black one.


----------



## kcl (Dec 4, 2013)

YoshiBishi said:


> Odd, my wife and I feel noticeable differences between our white and black WeiLongs. Of course, it is hard to get the lubrication and tension exactly the same between the two. The white one does feel "softer" for some reason.



I'd actually agree with this.. I guess I meant to say they have equal performance, but you're right, the white is smoother to me.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Dec 4, 2013)

I have trouble with recognition on white cubes


----------



## YoshiBishi (Dec 4, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I'd actually agree with this.. I guess I meant to say they have equal performance, but you're right, the white is smoother to me.



I feel like my sticker less Dayans also feel better than the blacks.


----------



## rj (Dec 4, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I'd actually agree with this.. I guess I meant to say they have equal performance, but you're right, the white is smoother to me.



Same here. I think white has less dye, for one thing, as well as imperfections being easier to spot.


----------



## WinWizard (Dec 5, 2013)

I started on black then went to white for a while then back to black then to white again and ave just recently gone back to black cuz me rec apparently really sucks on white. I got twin weisus and cx3s to test that for me.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I prefer black because white plastic turns yellow after some time. Weird.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Dec 5, 2013)

Black because it looks cooler and my recognition is better


----------



## applemobile (Dec 5, 2013)

White cubes have names like Lenny, and black cubes have names like Karl.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Dec 5, 2013)

white power.


----------



## ianliu64 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yellow cubes.
I'm Asian.


----------



## Kyrii (Dec 5, 2013)

I prefer White Cubes , my recognition are better when I'm playing whit them


----------



## Renslay (Dec 5, 2013)

I prefer black, although I had once a white cube as my main cube.
However, my girlfriend prefers white cubes (white 3x3, white megaminx, white mirror cube, etc.)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 5, 2013)

Why not both?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00DRH0TX6/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?ie=UTF8&m=AF5PT64N3THLG


----------



## sellingseals (Dec 5, 2013)

If this is true maybe it has to do with them dying the plastic black before injecting it into the mould. Personally I like white cubes but do own some black ones as well but they collect dust.


----------



## ILMZS20 (Dec 5, 2013)

in my opinion it doesnt even matter, just get what looks best to you. there probably isnt a difference between black and white cubes when it comes to performance, if people say that because they have e.g.1 black and 1 white zhanchi its probably because they arent setup the same. and if it makes one, then it is probably not even noticeable, and definitely wont slow you down. the recognition also isnt a too vaild point in my opinion. as soon as you get used to it, you will get the same times. its all about the skill


----------



## Lchu613 (Dec 6, 2013)

Primary. /thread

Seriously though I'm fine with black cubes, I prefer the look of white cubes though, and primary is super sexy.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 17, 2014)

Black cubes look expensive and luxurious, white cubes look incredibly cheap and low quality. That's why I only buy black (or stickerless).

Black MoYu Aolong (for example)- Looks like it costs 20 dollars
White MoYu Aolong- Looks like it costs 3 dollars

I think the difference is due to the fact that black cubes look much more uniform.


----------



## maps600 (Sep 17, 2014)

You can get used to both white and black plastic and get the same times with them.


----------



## Randomno (Sep 18, 2014)

My Zhanchi was* white, all my other cubes are black. I seem to prefer it for some reason.

*It still is white, just I lent it to someone for a while and they apparently popped it by accident and some pieces fell onto a train track. *sigh*


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 18, 2014)

Primary cubes are sexy as ****. Come on, what other cubes are semi translucent but still look good? But I still prefer black though.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Sep 18, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Primary cubes are sexy as ****. Come on, what *other* cubes are semi translucent *but still look good?* But I still prefer black though.



The only problem with that is the primary cubes are ugly. 

It may be true that differentiating a light green and a dark blue is easier on a white cube than on a black one. Contrasting the color of the plastic is beneficial to easy recognition. Dark blue might blend into black somewhat. 

That makes a bit of sense in theory, but I don't think most people has noticed a real difference in the speed of white and black cubes. Crazybadcuber said his recognition is worse on white, and most people seem to prefer black, perhaps because of aesthetics rather than anything speed related.

I have almost nothing but white cubes. I should get a black one and see if my recognition is affected one way or another. (I would expect it to worsen, since I'm not used to that color of plastic, and I don't think it would reflect negatively on black cubes if that did happen)


----------



## mkarthick (Sep 19, 2014)

Johnny said:


> Black cubes look expensive and luxurious, white cubes look incredibly cheap and low quality. That's why I only buy black (or stickerless).
> 
> Black MoYu Aolong (for example)- Looks like it costs 20 dollars
> White MoYu Aolong- Looks like it costs 3 dollars


 
It's not that way for all cubes. White zhanchis look much better than black ones, in my opinion. Its probably because of the plastic. Moyu white bases look horrid.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 22, 2014)

mkarthick said:


> It's not that way for all cubes. White zhanchis look much better than black ones, in my opinion. Its probably because of the plastic. Moyu white bases look horrid.



That might be true for Dayan cubes but I think the majority of white cubes look like they came from the dollar store


----------



## kcl (Sep 22, 2014)

Johnny said:


> Black cubes look expensive and luxurious, white cubes look incredibly cheap and low quality. That's why I only buy black (or stickerless).
> 
> Black MoYu Aolong (for example)- Looks like it costs 20 dollars
> White MoYu Aolong- Looks like it costs 3 dollars
> ...



That's completely subjective. I use white cubes SPECIFICALLY because I like the way they look better.


----------



## Randomno (Sep 22, 2014)

Because I had a black Rubik's brand, most black cubes seem like they'd be slow when watching them in a video...

I'm getting a white AoLong and a black YuLong. I wonder if I'll notice much difference with the colors...


----------



## Bun Naniel (Feb 10, 2015)

*Black Vs White cubes*

Black or white cubes?


----------



## Popo4123 (Feb 10, 2015)

I like white cubes because of how they look and the moyu shades look really nice on white cubes(in my opinion) and it looks cleaner.


----------



## JemFish (Feb 10, 2015)

Popo4123 said:


> I like white cubes because of how they look and the moyu shades look really nice on white cubes(in my opinion) and it looks cleaner.



Me too.


----------



## Berd (Feb 10, 2015)

Black!


----------



## Aussie (Feb 10, 2015)

I prefer Pink cubes. Almost all my mains are pink.  Well, they were until the MoYu AoShi came out, now I only have 3 pink cubes in my main cubes. When will the Pink AoShi come out!?


----------



## Berd (Feb 10, 2015)

Aussie said:


> I prefer Pink cubes. Almost all my mains are pink.  Well, they were until the MoYu AoShi came out, now I only have 3 pink cubes in my main cubes. When will the Pink AoShi come out!?


It should do.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Feb 10, 2015)

My times are same on white cubes and black cubes, so no difference for me.


----------



## Azndwarf (Feb 10, 2015)

chinesed00d said:


> I heard white cubes are more smoother....



White cubes do feel smoother, but many people have better recognition with black cube (Including me). I wish all cubes have white internal pieces with black outer pieces like the Moyu Aosu.


----------



## rasiel (Feb 11, 2015)

Guys, the plastic all starts out white and then gets dyed. There is absolutely no difference between the two. It's like saying you can feel the difference between a red towel and a blue one.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 11, 2015)

rasiel said:


> Guys, the plastic all starts out white and then gets dyed. There is absolutely no difference between the two. It's like saying you can feel the difference between a red towel and a blue one.



good point, but never the less all my mains are black and I can cube with white cubes too, it makes no difference to me


----------



## Animorpher13 (Feb 12, 2015)

I have always gotten horrible white cubes (pieces are cracked or the cube just breaks easily) so i use black, expect for a SS 4x4 that i bought at a comp for $5 and it works great (even though it is not modded).


----------



## ESCool (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't believe in being Cubically Racist...


----------



## Dong (Feb 25, 2015)

ESCool said:


> I don't believe in being Cubically Racist...



I do. Black all the way except for the Dayan cubes!


----------



## Carbon (Feb 25, 2015)

I use a primary xingyu, a purple cx3, a white aosu, a black ss 5x5, and a pink 6x6, i have no preference.


----------



## Darckoos (Sep 22, 2015)

*Black or white ?*

Hi all,

I haven't been cubing in a while, and I'm really hesitating, should I get a black or white Dayan Zhanchi ? I'll also get a stickerless, but for competition, any advice ?


----------



## G2013 (Sep 22, 2015)

Are you Michael Jackson? xD

Well, it depends on each person... For example, I like more black cubes than white or stickerless ones, I am used to that kind of plastic and I can recognise stuff better...

I don't know which one is better for you, for the simple reason that I am not you 

If you have a cube there, practice with it and see if you find it comfortable or not, then make your decision basing on that

Good luck!


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Sep 22, 2015)

Most people use black cubes, but you should use whichever one you like best. BTW stickerless cube are competition legal now


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 22, 2015)

Get whatever, I don't care about the color of my cubes. Most of my mains are black but my 2x2 and 7x7 mains are white.


----------



## youSurname (Sep 22, 2015)

I used to use black cubes, but switched to white randomly and am loving it. Initially I went with black because that's what was popular, but changed to white because I thought I might change things up a bit. Now I think it looks better too. So really it's a matter of taste, or experimentation. Maybe get both and see how you like them.


----------



## DTCuber (Sep 22, 2015)

I have black, white, and stickerless cubes for mains. It all depends on personal preference.


----------



## Damien Porter (Sep 23, 2015)

For me I love stickerless. They feal nicer, easier to maintain and I find them easier to see.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 23, 2015)

Darckoos said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I haven't been cubing in a while, and I'm really hesitating, should I get a black or white Dayan Zhanchi ? I'll also get a stickerless, but for competition, any advice ?



Since July 1st, stickerless cubes are legal in competitions


----------



## Darckoos (Sep 23, 2015)

Are you sure ? They say on the WCA website : "3d) Puzzles must have coloured parts, which must be one of the following: coloured stickers, coloured tiles, coloured plastic, or painted/printed colours. All coloured parts of a puzzle must be made of a similar material.". Doesn't that mean stickerless cubes aren't legal ?


----------



## LostGent (Sep 23, 2015)

I started with a Rubik's brand way back in the day, didn't even know you could get white cubes let alone stickerless, I went through a phase of buying only white cubes cause I thought it was a bit different. Eventually switched back to black because cubes pick up dust and it's harder to see on black cubes


----------



## Damien Porter (Sep 23, 2015)

Darckoos said:


> Are you sure ? They say on the WCA website : "3d) Puzzles must have coloured parts, which must be one of the following: coloured stickers, coloured tiles, coloured plastic, or painted/printed colours. All coloured parts of a puzzle must be made of a similar material.". Doesn't that mean stickerless cubes aren't legal ?



Coloured plastic is on that List, that is what stickerless puzzles are.


----------



## youSurname (Sep 23, 2015)

LostGent said:


> I started with a Rubik's brand way back in the day, didn't even know you could get white cubes let alone stickerless, I went through a phase of buying only white cubes cause I thought it was a bit different. Eventually switched back to black because cubes pick up dust and it's harder to see on black cubes



Ironically, I have never cleaned my white cubes once, compared to the bi-weekly cleaning I would give my black Weilong.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Sep 23, 2015)

All my mains are black except my white Aolong V2, it made almost any difference except you need to get used to white cube and in a few days you can solve it like on black


----------



## dboeren (Sep 23, 2015)

I like white cubes, it seems to hint "this is not a Rubik's brand cube" to the rubes.


----------



## rj (Oct 2, 2015)

I don't really care, but I'm faster on stickerless and white. I actually flip a coin if I'm not buying stickerless.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 2, 2015)

STICKERLESS MASTER RACE


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Oct 2, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> STICKERLESS MASTER RACE



lolno


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 2, 2015)

White all the way, with black instead of white stickers, this gives much better contrast as opposed to white on yellow


----------



## xchippy (Oct 3, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Get whatever, I don't care about the color of my cubes. Most of my mains are black but my 2x2 and 7x7 mains are white.





CubeWizard23 said:


> White all the way, with black instead of white stickers, this gives much better contrast as opposed to white on yellow


Why not use black stickers on black cubes?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 5, 2015)

Most people would probably think its stupid, but i think white stickers on white cubes is stupid so I'm sure there's someone out there that would do that.


----------



## xchippy (Oct 5, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Most people would probably think its stupid, but i think white stickers on white cubes is stupid so I'm sure there's someone out there that would do that.



I did that before...


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 6, 2015)

xchippy said:


> Why not use black stickers on black cubes?



Same reason white on white is a no no, it looks dumb


----------



## natezach728 (Oct 6, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> Same reason white on white is a no no, it looks dumb


That is an opinion, many people use white on white.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 6, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> Same reason white on white is a no no, it looks dumb


I use white on white because I have trouble distinguishing between dark blue and black


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 6, 2015)

https://gyazo.com/d9daf6afb1c7b17ee24f346a330889ca for black cubes

https://gyazo.com/69bfa21ed49b9b9b884ed8c9f0269f65 for white and primary


----------



## bluesk1 (Oct 6, 2015)

White cubes look really cool in my opinion


----------



## youSurname (Oct 6, 2015)

Please excuse my noobness, what is primary?


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 6, 2015)

youSurname said:


> Please excuse my noobness, what is primary?



undyed plastic, more of a clearish creamy white.


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 6, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> https://gyazo.com/d9daf6afb1c7b17ee24f346a330889ca for black cubes
> 
> https://gyazo.com/69bfa21ed49b9b9b884ed8c9f0269f65 for white and primary



in addition to that color scheme, if you're using a white cube, replace white with Light Grey, here's what it looks like on a white fangshi https://gyazo.com/da72423bd348ea9c47a3810d9427dfe3
it looks pretty good and doesn't harm recognition


----------



## muchacho (Oct 6, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> Same reason white on white is a no no, it looks dumb



I use black instead of red on my black cube, because I wanted to use a darker orange (I had trouble distinguishing from green on bad lighting).


----------



## SnappyShark (Jan 18, 2016)

I like the moyu White cube sticker shades than the black one, dunno why but the white are less bright compared to teh black cubes. No big difference but i like the white cube sticker shade.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 18, 2016)

My 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, Pyra, Mega, and SQ1 mains are all stickerless, and if you don't count Clock, that leaves me with a whopping 3 stickered mains. Stickerless cubes look really cool imo, and you don't have to worry about chipped stickers.


----------



## Kudz (Jan 18, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> My 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, Pyra, Mega, and SQ1 mains are all stickerless, and if you don't count Clock, that leaves me with a whopping 3 stickered mains. Stickerless cubes look really cool imo, and you don't have to worry about chipped stickers.



Grip is worse, but they look cool. I personally don't care, only on 3x3 I prefer black, just because I am used to it(to my cube, not colour of it), even if I got same times on evry colour of plastic.

But I have to say that big cubes primary(or white) vs black, is huge difference.


----------

